# clarity vs. structure



## Twainman (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm wondering if there is any advantage to use either clarity in lightroom3 or structure in viveza2 on raw files. thanks for any replies. Twainman


----------



## MarkNicholas (Feb 28, 2013)

If you only have Lightroom then definitely the former. Its also much better in LR4.


----------

